# Wcb In The Latest Byo Mag



## Doc (14/10/08)

Received the latest BYO mag in the mail today. 
The Club Profile section is on WCB.
Nice writeup guys.
Pity they didn't make the piccy of the club a bit bigger so that some of the members could be recognised.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mikem108 (15/10/08)

You beat me to it Doc, congrats guys, its always good to read some local content in BYO


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/10/08)

mikem108 said:


> You beat me to it Doc, congrats guys, its always good to read some local content in BYO



+1 :icon_cheers: 



> Pity they didn't make the piccy of the club a bit bigger so that some of the members could be recognised.


 Half are in the Witness Protection program and can't afford to be recognised. The other half just plain ugly. :lol:


----------

